# Help...Mounting TV on Stucco Wall



## dfree75

I am wanting to mount a 27inch TV on stucco wall on our lanai in FL. Are there any stucco anchors or toggle anchor screws that will work? I am having trouble locating the studs from the stucco. I can find them with a stud finder on the other side of wall which is drywall. Do I definitely need to mount it to stud or can I use something just into the stucco???? The mounting bracket only uses two screws to mount. TV is really not that heavy. Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## liquidvw

While I never mounted a TV to stucco, I have mounted several TV's. I would say that its probably a good idea to mount into the studs. 

What about power and coax for the TV? You still need them so you can cut a hole to mount the box behind the TV. Then with that hole you can measure to find the studs.


----------



## AllanJ

I would not moiunt it directly only to stucco. It could fall off, taking chunks of stucco with it.


----------



## DannyT

we used these to anchor handicapped bars in bathrooms with these. they hold a lot.
they come in different sizes also

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## Mr Chips

Most modern 24" LCDs weigh less than 20 lbs. I think you'd be fine with 2 toggles. 

Get the biggest ones your bracket will accept. 

A single 1/8" toggle will hold 25 lbs in 3/8" drywall. The stucco and wire mesh behind it has to be stronger than 3/8" drywall


----------



## n0c7

I just mounted a 32" into drywall that did not have a usable stud. I used three of these:










I purchased ones that are rated to 200lbs a piece. The only thing you have to watch is that even though combined these anchors could support 600lbs, can the drywall? :laughing: If it's fairly light you'll be fine. These anchors are tough.


----------



## Mr Chips

n0c7 said:


> I just mounted a 32" into drywall that did not have a usable stud. I used three of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased ones that are rated to 200lbs a piece. The only thing you have to watch is that even though combined these anchors could support 600lbs, can the drywall? :laughing: If it's fairly light you'll be fine. These anchors are tough.


When it says 200 lbs thats an ultimate load ( probably rated in 1/2" drywall) You usually want to apply a safety factor of 4, so that means that on your 1/4" molly bolt your ALLOWABLE load is 50lbs each. When ever you are deciding on an anchor, always make sure you understand if the load rating is an Ultimate Load, or an Allowable (aka: Working Load). When in doubt, assume it's an ultimate and apply a safety factor of your own based on what it is your anchoring

When your base material is drywall, you'll find that most similiar sized anchors have similiar load ratings, because the drywall is going to be the weak link


----------



## kwikfishron

Do you have a electrical outlet on that wall? If so there should be a stud just to the left of it, you can check by pulling the plate off. 

If you can find one stud you then can pull layout (16" or 24”) off of that to find studs in the area where you want to mount the TV. 

Even if there’s no outlet on the outside wall and there is on the inside of the same wall you can do the same thing to figure out where the studs are.


----------



## Koolhaas

how did it go? Post some pictures. I'm about to do this project at my home.


----------

